# Peso Down Again



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Anyone know what triggered this fall to 15.20 today?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I see it as a rise in the value of the US dollar. The euro is around 1.10. Some are predicting the peso to rise to around 13.80 by the last quarter.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> I see it as a rise in the value of the US dollar.


Selfishly, so do I, since it increases the amount of pesos deposited in my Mexican bank account from my US SS pension.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Selfishly, so do I, since it increases the amount of pesos deposited in my Mexican bank account from my US SS pension.


Unfortunately, I have noticed some price increases at Chedraui.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

That certainly tells me the dollar is stronger. But, many times, there can be another reason, like a report of exports for Mexico being down, more violence affecting trade, inflation, etc. I can't find anything, yet. Sadly, if the peso becomes stronger, the prices do not drop back.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

coondawg said:


> Anyone know what triggered this fall to 15.20 today?


I don't know what triggered it, but it is not much of a change. It has been hovering around 14.95 or 15.00, since it hit 15 on January 30th.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

coondawg said:


> That certainly tells me the dollar is stronger. But, many times, there can be another reason, like a report of exports for Mexico being down, more violence affecting trade, inflation, etc. I can't find anything, yet. Sadly, if the peso becomes stronger, the prices do not drop back.


The Dollar is making a comeback after being down for years. You should look at the Colombian Peso which has dropped from around 1800 to 2300 to the Dollar last I looked.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

15.40 right now


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

sparks said:


> 15.40 right now


Euro is 1.0875 and the US had another drop in the unemployment rate to 5.5


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

15.44, wonder what I could get right now at the ATM?


----------

